# Fire Corn



## bill in mn (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is a favorite of our family.This is the most asked for recipe for another year.Easy and good.

Fire Corn 

1 can cream corn
1 can corn
¼ cup corn meal
2 eggs beaten
¼ cup butter
2 cups shredded cheddar cheese
1/8 tsp garlic powder
¼ cup diced jalapenos drained
salt and pepper to taste
2 quart dish


Melt the butter and mix in corn meal.  Mix in the rest of the ingredients. 

Bake uncovered at 350 degrees.   40-45 minutes.  Check after 40 minutes, it should be firm and not shake.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 30, 2009)

Sounds Great, added to my list of recipes...


----------



## fire it up (Nov 30, 2009)

Sounds good, I'll give this a try but add some chipotle powder to it for that extra something special.
Thanks for posting


----------



## meateater (Nov 30, 2009)

That does sound great. Sounds easy enough also, thanks.


----------

